# PAINT BY BEARD



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

New to the game from Dallas, Tejas...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BeardedWonder said:


> New to the game from Dallas, Tejas...
> 
> View attachment 655002
> 
> ...


dude is legit.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

good shit here:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

The beard gets down!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Skim said:


> dude is legit.


Thanks Skim


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

backyard64 said:


> good shit here:thumbsup:


Thanks Dude


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> The beard gets down!!


Haha you kno!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been followin you on instagram for a while now. badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

elspock84 said:


> been followin you on instagram for a while now. badass work :thumbsup:


Hell yeah thanks dude!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Badass work. Any of your work going to be shown at the majestics picnic on sunday?


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

dgriego said:


> Badass work. Any of your work going to be shown at the majestics picnic on sunday?


Ill have a car in the Majestics North Texas lineup I did the roof on...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Werd!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Werd!


Hope to get a chance to meet some of you guys in person. Looks like the picnic going to be off the hook can't wait.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

dgriego said:


> Hope to get a chance to meet some of you guys in person. Looks like the picnic going to be off the hook can't wait.


Thanks and come in through and say what's up!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Thanks and come in through and say what's up!


Will do


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Teaser


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Teaser... word,, And what flake has it poppin son... :biggrin:


Get down with your bad self!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

DETONATER said:


> Teaser... word,, And what flake has it poppin son... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Get down with your bad self!!


Sparkle efx... You kno this


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

And you know this man! Ttt


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump fir the beard !! He gets down and on his way !


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Inked1 said:


> Bump fir the beard !! He gets down and on his way !


Thanks Holmes...


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

kickass work beard!!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> kickass work beard!!!


Thanks homie..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Lookin good dude :thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Lookin good dude :thumbsup:


Thanks homie... I really appreciate it...


----------



## lownslow75 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

lownslow75 said:


>


Cat get your tongue?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks solid


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!! Hope ya don't mind me asking, how did you do that "splashy zig zag" pattern in the blue here? It's a great effect!




BeardedWonder said:


>


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

thesnowgod said:


> AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!! Hope ya don't mind me asking, how did you do that "splashy zig zag" pattern in the blue here? It's a great effect!


Thank you and i dont mind at all..
I jus slung swirlmark remover on the roof and put more kandy over the compound...
Once the kandy dryed i wiped the compound off.. and pow


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BeardedWonder said:


> Thank you and i dont mind at all..
> I jus slung swirlmark remover on the roof and put more kandy over the compound...
> Once the kandy dryed i wiped the compound off.. and pow


Yeah nice effect


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

U get down homie looking good.......


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

I heard about that compound trick but never seen it done. The paint game is like life. What once was old is new again. To the bearded wonder....... Keep killing those roofs homie...Shits looking good. I'm curious to see what other old school tricks you lay down.


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah nice effect


He'll yeah it is..


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

raiderhater719 said:


> U get down homie looking good.......


Thanks dude..


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

texas12064 said:


> I heard about that compound trick but never seen it done. The paint game is like life. What once was old is new again. To the bearded wonder....... Keep killing those roofs homie...Shits looking good. I'm curious to see what other old school tricks you lay down.


Thanks homie.. I'm new to the game so I still have a lot to learn..


----------



## lownslow75 (Jun 9, 2013)

BeardedWonder said:


> Cat get your tongue?


 shit amazing work big beard :worship:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit looks good man!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

New or not, Beard got mad skills. J's roof ain't no joke stared at it for a while at the picnic. Beautiful.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

raiderhater719 said:


> U get down homie looking good.......


Sup



texas12064 said:


> I heard about that compound trick but never seen it done. The paint game is like life. What once was old is new again. To the bearded wonder....... Keep killing those roofs homie...Shits looking good. I'm curious to see what other old school tricks you lay down.


Yo



npazzin said:


> shit looks good man!!!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

lownslow75 said:


> shit amazing work big beard :worship:


 Thanks homie..



npazzin said:


> shit looks good man!!!!


 Thanks homie..



BUD said:


> New or not, Beard got mad skills. J's roof ain't no joke stared at it for a while at the picnic. Beautiful.


 Thanks
Dude..



Inked1 said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> Yo


 Dis nukka..


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Something for a homie in Arkansas...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BeardedWonder said:


> Thank you and i dont mind at all..
> I jus slung swirlmark remover on the roof and put more kandy over the compound...
> Once the kandy dryed i wiped the compound off.. and pow


:nosad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is there a chemical agent in the compound that will cause disaster later?


sic713 said:


> :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

npazzin said:


> is there a chemical agent in the compound that will cause disaster later?


no..


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Then what's up? I want to try this but you're sayin' no....... why?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

then why you post this?


sic713 said:


> :nosad:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

thesnowgod said:


> Then what's up? I want to try this but you're sayin' no....... why?





npazzin said:


> then why you post this?


Tricks of the trade ! It's also a business guys,some secrets are better left unknown. The beard is just a little to honest! Lol...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Tricks of the trade ! It's also a business guys,some secrets are better left unknown. The beard is just a little to honest! Lol...


....ya, ok


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Tricks of the trade ! It's also a business guys,some secrets are better left unknown. The beard is just a little to honest! Lol...


:werd:


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Not to hyjack the thread, but glad spock spoke up. It shouldn't be like that. Forums are for sharing. It's not like there's a custom paint guy on every corner. Share them "secrets". If it weren't for guys in here like Detonator, Spock and Beard, I'll still be doing the same old same. I see something wild, ask what's up and they share. Why NOT? Guys like Sic are on another playing field. I'd never compete with that guy. No way, not ever. However (and not to knock ya Sic I've got NOTHING but 100% RESPECT for you man) ya can't tell me everything he knows he learned all on his own. Sure, maybe some stuff, but not everything.

A trick, an effect or whatever could and should be shared in this community and why not? Now if Beard or Spock posted something and I took it, copied it 100% and passed it off as my own.... that's knee breakin' territory. To this day, if someone wants to know how I did something, I tell 'em. Hell, some of them don't know a paintgun from a hammer but I still tell 'em. If they ask how I figured it out, I tell 'em that too! I'll mention someone on here or say "I learned it at Lay it Low."

Knowing how to do something and actually being able (and willing) to do it are two different things folks. We aren't competitors. We're brothers all united to a single love, custom paint. You know how to do something? Share it. Want to know how to do something? Ask! That's what it's about guys. Hell, that's what this forum is for right?

Sorry for the thread jak. Carry on with that badass work my friend. When you got guy's like Sic, Spock and Detonators attention, you're doing something right!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:jus cause someone asks "how you do that?" don't mean they can do it at all !!! (especially me!!!):thumbsup:


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Heh, that too! Same here man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

think bout it, the only reason I look through all this text/pics it maaaaaayyyybbbbbeee I could learn a lil something I don't know! LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

topic now hijacked, lol nice work bro!!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

npazzin said:


> :werd:jus cause someone asks "how you do that?" don't mean they can do it at all !!! (especially me!!!):thumbsup:


 that's kinda how I feel jus cause I tell yuh doesn't mean your gonna do it...



npazzin said:


> topic now hijacked, lol nice work bro!!!


Thanks dude


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We all learn shit on here, I was just bumping my boys topic ! He also a great fabricator and teaching me shit !


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Inked1 said:


> We all learn shit on here, I was just bumping my boys topic ! He also a great fabricator and teaching me shit !


Shh... Don't give away all my secrets..


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Pillars in..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

They look good.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

bump good topic


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

blanco said:


> bump good topic


 thanks homie ...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

npazzin said:


> :werd:jus cause someone asks "how you do that?" don't mean they can do it at all !!! (especially me!!!):thumbsup:


My caddy was painted by sic. Bad paint job. Hope to have it all sanded off and repainted soon

Bearded awesome looking work homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

outlawcrewcab said:


> My caddy was painted by sic. Bad paint job. Hope to have it all sanded off and repainted soon
> 
> Bearded awesome looking work homie


 thanks dude



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsdown:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice paintwork bro!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

payfred said:


> Nice paintwork bro!


Thanks dude...


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> My caddy was painted by sic. Bad paint job. Hope to have it all sanded off and repainted soon
> 
> Bearded awesome looking work homie


what caddy??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sic713 said:


> what caddy??


X2!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> My caddy was painted by sic. Bad paint job. Hope to have it all sanded off and repainted soon
> 
> Bearded awesome looking work homie


if you are talking about your blue caddy with exotic guts,I didn't do that car.. don't know where you got that from. but that's a Salinas paint job


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Roadglide up next...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

shit looks awesome man, you gonna be at slamily?


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> shit looks awesome man, you gonna be at slamily?


That award will be there but I won't...


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

sick paint job right here!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

del barrio said:


> sick paint job right here!


Thanks homie..


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BeardedWonder said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Let's see new pics! The latest TTT


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Inked1 said:


> Let's see new pics! The latest TTT


 Here you go buddy...


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

BeardedWonder said:


> Here you go buddy...


NICE WORK!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

What's the color name on this blue? Real nice....


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

MYERS60 said:


> What's the color name on this blue? Real nice....


The one on the Buick is cobalt blue kandy...


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

what do you charge to do up a skateboard?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------

